# Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?



## MartinBoll (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr,
ich bins mal wieder,

also wie in diesem Thread vorgestellt wollte ich ja die Neuanlegung meines Teichs in Angriff nehmen. Dies hab ich auch getan. Am 20. April gings los, am 29. April war das Wasser wieder drin. Kann euch im Moment leider nicht mit Photos dienen, da ich nicht zuhause bin. Aber zur Beschreibung: Die Grundform ist natürlich die gleiche. Ich habe ihn jedoch vertieft auf 1,2m an der tiefsten Stelle. Eine kleine Zwischenzone auf etwa 80cm für die Seerose, damit sie mir nicht die tiefste Stelle zuschlammt. Dann eine Unterwasserpflanzenzone (auf der Höhe steht nun auch ein Skimmer) bei etwa 40-50cm Tiefe und komplett einmal am Rand entland mit einer Uferzone mit 10-20cm Tiefe.
Für eine Kapillarsperre gesorgt, Ufermatten bekleiden nun die nackte Folie. Komplette Uferzone komplett einmal rum mit Pflanzen bestückt, Unterwasserpflanzenzone auch. Pflanzen sind wirklich genug. Sie müssen halt erstmal richtig anwachsen. Als Substrat habe ich Rheinsand genommen (ohne Erde oder Lehm). Im Forum sagen viele mit Lehmanteil, den konnte ich leider nicht auftreiben. Ich denke dementsprechend habens die Pflanzen etwas schwerer um zu wachsen. Die meisten sind aber ganz gut angewachsen, einige sind nix geworden, wobei einige mittlerweile totgeglaubte Pflanzen wieder neu kommen. Ich hab sie extra nicht entfernt, war wohl richtig so.

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich dann den selbstgebauten Siebfilter (300my, darunter eins mit 180my, funktioniert soweit gut) + 300l Regentonne mit 100l 14er Helix angeschlossen. Davor war provisorisch ein VLCVF in Benutzung. Dazu ein AquaSkim40 und eine Oase Aquamax Eco 8000 CWS. Ich denke das sollte für meinen Teich, rund 7m³ ausreichen oder?
Im Teich sind knapp 28 Goldfische, wobei die alle recht klein sind. 3-4 sind etwa 12cm groß, der Rest ist unter 10cm.

Tja was soll man sagen, ich bin als absoluter Nichtwissender hier im April ins Forum gekommen, nun hab ich durch eure Hilfe mein Wissen bestimmt um 1000% steigern können. Wobei ich am Anfang des Umbaus von Kosten zwischen 300-400€ ausgegangen bin. Nun sind seit Umbau etwa 1300€ eingeflossen.... 

Nun gut, soweit zur Vorgeschichte. Jetzt zur eigentlich Sache. Wie lang muss ich ungefähr warten bis der Teich "klar" werden kann? Ich weiß, "klar" ist immer so ein Begriff und ja ich weiß Geduld gehört dazu. Ich habe derzeit eine Sichttiefe von etwa 30cm. Ich habe bisher auch kein UVC gekauft und eingesetzt, weil ich dem Teich ein !wenig! Zeit geben wollte. Noch ist die trübe Sicht auch kein Problem, doch ab mitte Juli hab ich Urlaub und da wollte ich die Arbeit, die ich bisher reingesteckt habe vergessen und den Teich richtig genießen. Dieser Genuss würde durch etwas mehr Sichtweite deutlich gesteigert werden 

Meint ihr dass es in einem Monat schon anders aussehen kann? Pflanzen hab ich wirklich genug, die müssen halt nur wachsen. Falls nicht, überlege ich mir nämlich einen UVC anzuschaffen oder komm ich damit in Teufelsküche?

Meine aktuellen Wasserwerte:
PH: 7-8 (eher 8)
KH: 5-6° dH
GH: 9° dH
NO3: 0
NH3: 0
NO2: 0

Sind die soweit gut?

Fadenalgen hab ich nirgends entdecken können, nur Schwebealgen natürlich.
Also zusammengefasst: Wie lang dauert dies wohl etwa und macht jetzt schon ein UVC Sinn oder leg ich damit die Grundsteine für Fadenalgen?
Mein Nitratwert ist ja bei 0, auch völlig klar, denn die Pflanzen ziehen was sie können und den Rest verbrauchen die Schwebealgen. Was ich mich frag, wie kann ich denn diesen Kreislauf durchbrechen?`Ich mein wenn neues Nitrat reinkommt, ist es doch irgendwie so, wer zu spät kommt hat Pech gehabt. Also selbst wenn die Pflanzen das alles ohne Probleme aufnehmen können, wenn aber die Schwebealgen sich aber zuerst das Nitrat einverleiben, dann ändert sich doch nix oder?

Vielen Dank, tolles Forum!


----------



## andreas w. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin,

ich denke, das mit dem UV-Lampe ist wie sonntags in der Kirche. Glauben hilft.

Wir haben unseren Teich jetzt seit runden 10Jahren und in der Zeit einmal komplett umgebaut.

Wir haben zwar auf den Druckfiltern die komplette elektrische Vorrichtung aber noch keine Lampe drin gehabt, und ich kann heute bis auf den Grund sehen, immerhin gute 1,2m Tiefe.

Logisch ist das Wasser am Anfang und je nach dem auch zwischendrin mal ´ne Zeitlang trüb aber das gibt sich in eins zwei Wochen. Je nachdem wie die Sonne noch draufscheint kann sich das nochmal ändern, aber grundsätzlich dauert sowas nicht so lange - mit oder ohne UV-Lampe.

Also keine Angst, das wird alles. braucht halt etwas Zeit


----------



## MartinBoll (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Ja, Zeit ist ja bei uns mittlerweile ungeduldigen Menschen so eine Sache  Aber ist natürlich vollkommen richtig.

Ich bin was UVC angeht ja auch mittlerweile etwas skeptisch. Als ich am Anfang im Forum rumgestöbert habe, dachte ich "Alles klar, UVC eingeplant", doch nach viel lesen hört man doch immer wieder, dass gerade in einem Teich, der noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist (also wo u.a. die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig Fuß gefasst haben), dass man dann ganz schnell sich die Fadenalgen an Bord holt. Und das ist das Letzte was ich will, da sind mir die Schwebealgen noch sehr angenehm gegen, aber die Fadenalgen, wie ich sie aus den vergangenen Jahren in dem nicht richtig angelegten Teich immer wieder kenne, will ich möglichst vermeiden. Deswegen bin ich etwas verunsichert.


----------



## Sveni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin,

an deinen Wasserwerten gibts nix auszusetzen.
Das mit der Geduld ist so ´ne Sache.Bei vielen Koi-Teichen reguliert sich durch Pflanzen nix, weil keine drin sind. Genau wie bei mir! Gerade die für die Biologie wichtigsten Pflanzen werden von den Koi´s vertilgt.
Deshalb nutze ich ein UVC Gerät. Im Frühjahr starte ich Filter incl Gefriegetrockneten Bakis und lass die Sauerstoffzufuhr an allen 4 Ausgängen auf max.Das Ganze läuft dann ca. 2 Wochen so. Erst danach wird das UVC Gerät eingeschaltet. Wenn alles dann am laufen ist kommen die Fische aus der IH in den Teich.
Algenprobleme (Problemchen) hatte ich letztes Jahr mal für ein paar Tage, gerade zur Pollenzeit.
Ansonsten gab es nix auszusetzen.
Sicherlich verheizt das UVC Gerät auch nützliche Mikrorganismen,.....
der Rest ist schweigen! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## fbr (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin,


> Vor 2 Wochen hab ich dann den selbstgebauten Siebfilter (300my, darunter eins mit 180my, funktioniert soweit gut) + 300l Regentonne mit 100l 14er Helix angeschlossen.


Ich bin zwar kein Filterprofi aber wäre da nicht vor dem Helix - ruhen oder bewegt? - noch eine Filterstufe (Japanmatten) sinnvoller als ein UVC am Anfang der Filterstrecke?
Es geht nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung darum, den Kreislauf der Wiedereinbringung von Sedimenten/Ablagerungen aus dem Teich zu unterbrechen. Da wäre vielleicht ein weiter Regentonne gefüllt mit ..... besser  als ein UVC
Wenn das Wasser nach dieser Zeit nicht klarer wird, hat es da was!


----------



## pyro (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin!

Ich habe einen neu angelegten Teich, am 23.4.2011 flossen die ersten Liter Wasser rein. Substrat habe ich auch reinen Sand da ich keinen Lehm auftreiben konnte. Pflanzenbesatz hab ich noch nicht so viel da brauch ich noch einiges.

Einen Filter gibt es bei mir bisher noch nicht wirklich, eine Bachlaufpumpe mit 2000l/h ist spätestens jeden 2. Tag für ein paar Stunden in Betrieb. Ich habe noch keine Fische im Teich... dafür millionen anderes Getier. Mein Teich hat von Sonnenaufgang bis ca. 12 Uhr volle Sonne - dann wandert der Schatten eines Tannenbaums durch mit anschließend voller Sonne bis ca. 17 Uhr.

Ich hatte ca. 14 Tage nach Ostern die erste Algenblüte mit wenigen cm Sichtweite. Es wurde bis Ende Mai besser bis ca. 1m tief Sichtweite ehe ich vom Bauern nebenan eine Ladung Kunstdünger kassierte. Anfang Juni war dann wieder grüne Suppe... jetzt habe ich seit 2 Tagen absolut klares Wasser mit Sichttiefe bis zum Grund und das sind bei mir 1,4m. Einerseits toll - andererseits sehe ich nun jede kleine Falte wieder...

Wasserwerte kann ich Dir nicht sagen da ich nichts zum messen habe. Ich kipp auch keine Chemie ins Wasser. 

Mehr über meinen Teich erfährst Du in meinem Teichbauthread.


----------



## MartinBoll (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*



fbr schrieb:


> Es geht nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung darum, den Kreislauf der Wiedereinbringung von Sedimenten/Ablagerungen aus dem Teich zu unterbrechen. Da wäre vielleicht ein weiter Regentonne gefüllt mit ..... besser  als ein UVC
> Wenn das Wasser nach dieser Zeit nicht klarer wird, hat es da was!



Seh ich genauso, allerdings finde ich eine weitere Tonne zwischen Sifi und Helixtonne nicht so effektiv (ich lass mich da gerne belehren, nur nach Sachen, die ich mittlerweise gelesen habe). Den Grobschmutz hält das 300my auf und das 180my Sieb fängt auch nochmal ne Menge ab (wirklich, da liegt noch viel feines Zeug drauf). Man sollte dabei beachten, dass es kein Koiteich ist und auch kein Koiteich werden soll. Das geht allein schon wegen der Teichtiefe nicht auf einem koitierfreundlichen Niveau. Ich denk dabei eher an Goldfische, Orfen, Moderliesschen und co.
Eine weitere Tonne mit Matten oder auch Japanmatten, wäre dann doch auch eher weniger als Grobschmutzabsonderung gedacht, sondern auch als Biofilter. Also dass sich auf den Matten ebenso diese Bakterien ansiedeln. Mein Helix betreibe ich im Moment übrigens ruhend, dann kann der ganze Modder sich unten sammeln und dient auch noch zur mechanischen Filterung. Wenn ich bei meinem Gedankengang falsch liege, wär ich trotzdem über Aufklärung froh 



pyro schrieb:


> Mein Teich hat von Sonnenaufgang bis ca. 12 Uhr volle Sonne - dann wandert der Schatten eines Tannenbaums durch mit anschließend voller Sonne bis ca. 17 Uhr.



Mein Glückwunsch zum Teich! Ich habe leider Sonne ab etwa 11Uhr bis abends durchgehend. Mag sicherlich auch noch dazu beitragen. Und ich hab die Fische direkt einen Tag nach Kommando "Wasser marsch!" wieder eingesetzt. Ich weiß, dass ist nicht optimal, doch ich hatte keine andere Möglichkeit die Fische kurzfristig woanders unterzubringen und sie waren während des Umbaus schon lange Zeit im Planschbecken. Aber da die alle nicht so groß sind, sollte es doch eigentlich nicht "der Faktor" sein?!


----------



## fbr (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin,
vielleicht eine Tonne mit bewegtem Helix noch vor dem ruhenden?

Ich kann Dir sagen, dass noch genug "Nahrung" nach dem Sifi und dem Helix in den Teich kommt.
Gelegentlich benutzt ich auch eine Sifi und schicke das Wasser dann noch durch den Mamo. Du würdest dich wundern was da noch hängen bleibt!



> Ich habe leider Sonne ab etwa 11Uhr bis abends durchgehend.


Ein Sonnensegel würde da sicher helfen.


----------



## MartinBoll (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Ja stimmt schon, ich hab auch selber zwischen Sifi und Helix ein paar Vliesmatten testweise zwischengeschaltet und es bleibt natürlich noch eine Menge hängen. Das Ding ist halt:
a) der Teich hat 6-7m³, keine Koi.
b) Ist die Filteranlage das Problem von Schwebealgen?

Ich denke nein. Für meine Zwecke sollte dies doch ausreichen. Bei dem Eröffnen war auch mein Hauptanliegen wie ich diesen Kreislauf zwischen Schwebealgen und Nitrataufnahme der Pflanzen effektiv unterbrechen kann? 



> Mein Nitratwert ist ja bei 0, auch völlig klar, denn die Pflanzen ziehen was sie können und den Rest verbrauchen die Schwebealgen. Was ich mich frag, wie kann ich denn diesen Kreislauf durchbrechen?`Ich mein wenn neues Nitrat reinkommt, ist es doch irgendwie so, wer zu spät kommt hat Pech gehabt. Also selbst wenn die Pflanzen das alles ohne Probleme aufnehmen können, wenn aber die Schwebealgen sich aber zuerst das Nitrat einverleiben, dann ändert sich doch nix oder?



Braucht es dafür einfach nur Geduld und Zeit, oder gibt es auch Möglichkeiten dem positiv entgegen zu kommen?
Ach und ich hab hier desöfteren von "Brottrunk" gerade zur Einfahrzeit des Teichs gelesen? Alles nur ein kommerzieller Werbegag mit Placebo Effekt oder lohnt sich das wirklich?


----------



## Artur (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

*UVC ist keine glaubensfrage, UVC wirkt definitiv gegen Algen und behebt damit die Trübung!*

Es gibt immer hier Leute die behaupten die Welt ist eine Scheibe und UVC ist alles Hexerei. Also, bei deinem kleinen Teich reicht ein 20 oder 30 Watt Modell. UVC anschließen und nach drei Tagen ist dein Teich klar!

UVC hilft auch deinem Teich schneller einzufahren. Da die Algen tot sind erhöht sich die Nährstoffkonzentration im Teich und damit werden deine Teichpflanzen schneller wachsen!

Brottrunk, das ist hexerei! Bei den einen hilfts bei den anderen nicht. Bei mir habe ich keine Veränderung wahrgenommen, der Teich bleibt damit grün! Vielleicht ist es gut für die Fische aber leider können die nicht sprechen. Naja schaden tut es aber nicht, aber kostenlos ist es auch nicht.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*



Artur schrieb:


> UVC hilft auch deinem Teich schneller einzufahren. Da die Algen tot sind erhöht sich die Nährstoffkonzentration im Teich und damit werden deine Teichpflanzen schneller wachsen!




genau so ist es 

es kommt die nächste Pflanze, 

die Fadenalge.

sie wartet auf klares Wasser und ist das nächste Problem in neuen Teichen.:evil



.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Miteinander,



wp-3d schrieb:


> es kommt die nächste Pflanze,
> 
> die Fadenalge.
> 
> ...



 

dem ist nichts mehr zuzufügen,

Wenn man in einen neu angelegten Teich die UVC am laufen hat, und die Meinung hat, das würde den "höheren Pflanzenwuchs " beschleunigen liegt falsch. (Fadenalgen sind hier der Renner)
UVC  hilft sicherlich nicht *wirksam* das "Einlaufen" der Biologie zu unterstützen.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## MartinBoll (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Seht ihr, genau deswegen bin ich verunsichert...jeder sagt irgendwo was anderes, aber in diesem Thread läuft ja schon ne Diskussion ob UVC Sinn macht oder nicht (bei Teichen, wo die Biologie nicht selber für klares Wasser sorgen kann, oder noch nicht kann).

Ich persönlich werd mir wohl evtl. in einem Monat ein UVC zulegen. Mein Teich ist natürlich noch nicht eingefahren, seit nun 2 Monaten ist das Wasser drin. Ich warte noch ein bisschen, vll. tut sich ja was. Geduld hilft ja oft. Ich finds halt nur komisch, dass meine Pflanzen etwas kümmerlich wachsen (da nur Rheinsand als Substrat) und gleichzeitig Schwebealgen da sind. Normalerweise müssten sich die Pflanzen ja direkt den Durst nach Nitrat stillen...nun ja, wahrscheinlich dauert das einfach.
Auch wenn ich wohl genug Pflanzen hab, werd ich in den nächsten Tagen noch weitere Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin.

Die Pflanzen können aber nur dann die Nährstoffe aufnehmen, wenn diese frei im Wasser vorliegen und nicht, wenn sie gerade in einer Schwebealge gebunden sind. Sie fressen ja nun mal keine Schwebealgen...

Algen haben zum Glück zumeist einen relativ kurzen Lebenszyklus. Sie vermehren sich massenhaft um dann auch massenhaft abzusterben. Dann werden Nährstoffe frei, welche z.T. von den höheren Pflanzen verbraucht werden, z.T. aber eben auch die nächste Algengeneration ernähren. So wird das Wasser im nächsten Zyklus nicht mehr ganz so intensiv grün. 
Man hungert die Algen auf natürliche Weise Generation für Generation langsam aus. 
Die UVC grillt die Schwebealgen binnen zweier Wochen. So schnell können aber die Pflanzen nicht die ganzen frei werdenden Nährstoffe aufnehmen und dann hat man Fadenalgen im Teich. 

Unser Teich war auch mal schön grün. Das gibt sich aber, wenn man genug Pflanzen (vor allem auch Unterwasserpflanzen) hat, Stück für Stück. Aber es kann schon mal 2 bis 3 Jahre dauern oder im ungünstigsten Fall (Baufehler, Überbesatz, zuviel Futter/Schlamm etc.) nie was werden.
Man schafft da schließlich ein komplett neues Ökosystem, welches sich erst richtig einspielen muss...

Geduld + Tee trinken hilft.


----------



## Artur (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*



> Ich finds halt nur komisch, dass meine Pflanzen etwas kümmerlich wachsen


kauf dir eine UVC und stell sie für paar Tage an. Du wirst sehen dass dann deine anderen Pflanzen einen Wachstumsschub bekommen. Wenn das Wasser klarer wird, mache die UVC Lampe nur einen halben Tag an. Wenn deine Teichpflanzen am "verhungern" sind, dann werden auch keine Schwebealgen kommen. Bei mir waren noch nie Schwebealgen im Teich.

Dein pH-Wert liegt wahrscheinlich bei 9, das liegt daran dass deine Schwebealgen den ganzen CO2 im Teich aufnehmen und für die anderen Pflanzen nichts überig bleibt, daher sind die anderen Teichpflanzen am verhungern. 

Wenn deine Teichpflanzen dann richtig wachsen, verkleinerst du die UVC Dosis. Also halben Tag an, ganzen Tag Pause... bis du UVC gar nicht brauchst.

Da andere User andere Erfahrungen haben kann musst du es testen und davon Berichten. Dass man nachweißlichen Schaden mit UVC erbringt ist mir unbekannt, also testen, testen , testen!


----------



## jochen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Liebe Mods...

bitte Löschen ;-)

ich nehme lieber keinen Bezug zu so einen Schmarren.


----------



## andreas w. (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich hatte ca. 14 Tage nach Ostern die erste Algenblüte mit wenigen cm Sichtweite. Es wurde bis Ende Mai besser bis ca. 1m tief Sichtweite ehe ich vom Bauern nebenan eine Ladung Kunstdünger kassierte. Anfang Juni war dann wieder grüne Suppe... jetzt habe ich seit 2 Tagen absolut klares Wasser mit Sichttiefe bis zum Grund und das sind bei mir 1,4m. Einerseits toll - andererseits sehe ich nun jede kleine Falte wieder...



Hallo Pyro, 

du schreibst da was von einer Ladung Kunstdünger von Deinem lieben Nachbarn. Du solltest auf jeden Fall in eigenem Interesse zusehen, daß dieser Spaß der letzte war und kein Dünger mehr in Deinen Teich reinkommt - außer Du willst es selbst.

Das mit den sichtbaren Falten der Folie gibt sich mittelfristig von selbst, wenn der Boden mit dem natürlichen "Flaum" zugedeckt ist, sind auch die Falten wech und das wass Du dann siehst, nutzen Tiere und Tierchen zum verstecken und somir als Nahrungsquelle.

In der Natur sind Seeböden auch nicht glatt und es liegt immer mal was drauf, was bei Dir die Falten sind.

Hab Spaß dran, es ist sowieso so.  Gruß Andreas


----------



## MartinBoll (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hi Leute,

bin ganz happy, hab gerade per Telefon erfahren, dass der unser Teich über Nacht ganz klar geworden ist. Also Bodensicht und man kann jeden Stein am Grund sehen. Gestern Abend solls wohl schon etwas klarer gewesen sein und heute morgen dann glasklar.
Leider bin ich erst Dienstag wieder zuhause und kanns mir dann selber ansehen 

Aber hat also nun doch geklappt, ganz ohne UVC und irgendwelche Mittelchen. Einfach nur viele Pflanzen. Ich glaub entscheidend für den Erfolg war auch die neue Pumpe (Oase Aquamax Eco 8000 CWS), die auch die erforderliche Umwälzung und Durchflussmenge für den Filter gebracht hat.

Wenns so bleibt, ist das UVC Thema also erstmal für mich Geschichte. Kanns gar nicht erwarten am Dienstag es mit eigenen Augen zu sehen


----------



## Tomke (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin, 

das kann ich gut verstehen!
Bin auch immer ganz gespannt, wie mein Teich "jetzt" aussieht. Meist guck ich morgens vor der Arbeit und dann sofort wenn ich wieder da bin abends. 

Bis unten kann ich immer gucken (toi toi toi), aber oft ist er wie eine grüne oder bräunliche Sonnenbrille, wenn man das mal so vergleichen darf... Aber wenn ich hier so durch die Alben gucke, ist das alles so ok. Glasklar war er einmal - und dann nie wieder... Da ich jetzt weiß, das er so sein KANN, hoffe ich jeden Tag auf´s Neue. Habe auch schon sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen drin. 
Die Werte sind alle ok, bis auf den CO2, da ist so gut wie nix drin. Habe auch eine UVC-Lampe von Anfang an drin gehabt. Tja, irgendwie macht man immer irgendwas falsch, egal wie man´s macht...

LG und alles Gute,
Heike


----------



## frido (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Geduld ist das Zauberwort! Gerade ein neu angelegter Teich braucht Zeit, ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Anhand deiner Teichbeschreibung hast du alle notwendigen Voraussetzungen geschaffen, um den Teich funktionieren zu lassen. Je mehr du in der Einlaufphase herumdoktorst und veränderst (Chemie, UVC), umso mehr bringst du das anlaufende biologische Gleichgewicht wieder ins Wanken und verlängerst die Probleme langfristig. Algen sind zu Anfang fast unausweichlich-die Pflanzen müssen erst anwachsen und können Nährstoffe noch nicht im gewünschten Maß für ihr Wachstum verarbeiten-die Chance für die Algen. Das Problem löst sich aber in 99 % von allein. Schaltest du jetzt einen UVC dazwischen, killt die Lampe in kurzer Zeit deine Schwebealgen-die Pflanzen können aber immer noch nicht die weiterhin zur Verfügung stehende Nahrung aufnehmen-also Nährstoffüberschuss! Jetzt kommt die Fadenalge ins Spiel, die für ihr Wachstum viel Licht (also klares Wasser) und Nährstoffe benötigt. Beides ist jetzt ausreichend vorhanden und ruck zuck hast du das nächste Problem. Die Fadenalgen wirst du aber wesentlich schwerer wieder los, da sie ja nicht frei im Wasser schweben und den UVC folglich nicht durchwandern. 
Außerdem ist glasklares Wasser ja auch immer Geschmacksache. Ich finde, in einem naturnah angelegten Teich eine leichte Trübung viel schöner, als wenn ich bei 1,5 m noch jeden Kiesel zählen kann. Auch die Fische fühlen sich in leicht angetrübtem Wasser wohler, schließlich ist der natürliche Lebensraum der Cypriniden auch eher trüb. 

LG

frido


----------



## MartinBoll (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hi Frido,

ja wie bereits 2 Posts höher geschrieben, wurde ich ja schon belohnt und meine Geduld hat sich ausgezahlt. Wenn das Wasser so bleibt wie im Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden (von ganz alleine so passiert, ohne UVC und Chemie). Nun muss ich nur die ganzen Schläuche etwas verstecken. 

Bild von heute und zum Vergleich eins vor dem Umbau im April dieses Jahres:


----------



## drwr (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo,

offensichtlich wissen nur sehr wenige was UVC ist, daß Algen eine DNA haben, wie die UVC wirkt und was Dimere sind.
Dafür finde ich es erstaunlich wieviel Senf mancher zur UVC dazugibt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ChristianB (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo Martin,

super Ergebnis 

Da bin ja zuversichtlich, dass es bei meinem neuen Teich auch klappt.:beten

Gruß

Christian


----------



## frido (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Dimere sind irreguläre Verknüpfungen von DNA Basen...:smoki

Allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, wozu ein Hobbyteichianer bis ins kleinste Detail darüber bescheid wissen muß-noch dazu wo ein großer Teil der hochwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse auch nur auf Theorien basieren.


----------



## ChristianB (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wie lang warten bis neuangelegter Teich klar wird? UVC kontraproduktiv?*

Hallo,

mein neuer Teich ist nun nach 2 Monaten ohne UVC klar .  

Fotos folgen.

Gruß

Christian


----------

